# Opening weekend bow kill



## RMD26 (Jan 13, 2012)

Got this 9 point on Sunday morning. I was surprised to see his neck so swollen for being so early in the year and his hocks were very strong. He was 25 yards and hard quartering away. Easy blood trail and fell about 75 yards.


----------



## capt B (May 30, 2009)

Congrats that's a good one!..


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice job. Congrats on a great kill.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome buck!!

Congrats!!


----------



## FrankL (Dec 7, 2004)

Good one, congrats


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice kill! Congrats! Where were you hunting at?


----------



## RMD26 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks! I was hunting on my lease in Gillespie County between Kerrville and Fredericksburg.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice buck.That looks like a rage hole.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Good Job!


----------



## RMD26 (Jan 13, 2012)

I was using a rage hypodermic. So far, 2/2 with the rage 2 blade.


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Congrats and nice shot placement


----------



## KILLROY (Jul 2, 2005)

Nice Buck congrats!


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

nicely done


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice buck. Congrats!


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Good job nice buck...!!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

A great bow kill. Congrats- Well Done!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Congratulations. That's a great buck.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

Nice buck.

I have seen eleven this week and not a legal buck in the whole bunch.
Plenty of mature deer just not legal by state regs.
Real hard to grow horns in a county that is 96% owned by paper companies.
Pine straw just doesn't have a lot of protein.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir, dang fine buck.


----------

